# name that cichlid please



## jlspitler (Apr 27, 2008)

got this fish from a friend and he/she is building a nest with one of my much smaller yellow labs


----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like Metriaclima callainos, "Cobalt Blue Zebra"


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree w/ Cich.

Nice Camera :lol: !


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

agreed! here is a pic of mine which was just confirmed was a cobalt!










how big is yours?


----------

